# suche optimales brennprogramm



## nonN (7. November 2006)

hallo liebe community

ich bin auf der suche nach einem sehr guten brennprogramm für audio und video dateien auf cd oder dvd. rippen wär auch ne coole sache 

kennt ihr euch da aus? ich hab bisher nur dieses doofe nero ausprobiert, aber die software spinnt bei mir irgendwie, erkennt mein dvd brenner nicht und so kram 

danke schonmal im voraus.



gruss


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. November 2006)

Also ich bin mit Nero bisher eigentlich immer sehr gut gefahren.
Hast du mal nen neuen Treiber für deinen Brenner probiert ?

Was das Rippen/Umwandeln von DVDs betrifft nutze ich seit Jahren nur FlaskMPEG, das allerdings keinen modernen Kopierschutz umgehen kann. In anderen Worten "Es ist Legal"


----------



## nonN (7. November 2006)

hab mir nun auch nero 7 ultra besorgt. damit klappt es eigentlich, nur ist das teil einfach voll buggy wenn ihr mich fragt. das kackt oft ab, hat fehler und und und.

kennt niemand ein wirklich professionelles programm? und ich würd halt schon gerne richtig rippen, wenn ich mir ne dvd kaufe, dann will ich die auch gefälligst auf mein homenetwork knallen, da ich dann in jedem zimmer meine dvd vom zentralen server aus angucken kann 


gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

Du kaufst Dir hier eine Nero-Version nach der anderen und gibst so einen Haufen Geld fuer nichts aus anstatt nach der ersten verkorksten Nero-Version gleich was anderes zu probieren da dies ja wohl nicht die richtige Software fuer Dich ist.
Wenn Du Dir eine DVD kaufst ist diese mit einem Kopierschutz ausgestattet. Es gibt natuerlich Tools die den umgehen koennen, sogar kommerzielle, aber wenn ich das alles richtig in erinnere ist dies illegal, da ist es egal was Du willst.
In Deutschland ist zwar, soweit ich halt die aktuelle Rechtslage im Auge habe (und ich verfolge die so gut wie garnicht da sie mich nicht mehr wirklich betrifft), die Privatkopie legal, jedoch nicht wenn es dazu einen technisch wirksamen Kopierschutz zu umgehen gilt.

Weiterhin moechte ich Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------

